# Married on a waiva visa



## deedavitt (Apr 13, 2011)

I married my boyfriend while i was out in us on my waive visa.I travel back b
to uk,within to 90 days permitted tome to stay in the us.
I am now in uk and my husband is in us,of cause we want to be together in the us,what is my next thing to do to make this possible


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

He has to apply for spouse settlement visa in US. To do so, you need to meet the financial requirement of earning at least £18,600 gross a year. Plus suitable accommodation and genuine relationship.


----------



## deedavitt (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you,
It is myself in uk wanting to move out to us,as you say I need to be earning £18,600 +
Isn't it my husband that should have to be earning to meet the the financial agreement. And provide suitable accommodation and proof of our genuine relationship


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

So you're posting on the wrong board. I'll move this to the USA board.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Your husband, in the US, needs to sponsor you for a spouse visa. 

Your husband completes an I-130 application for you and when the petition is approved then you will be eligible to be processed for a spouse visa.

If it is just you and your husband in the household he needs to be earning approx 19K USD per annum.

Start here:

Green Card for an Immediate Relative of a U.S. Citizen | USCIS

The whole process takes approx 6 to 9 months if a straightforward application. You can visit the US in that time.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

he has to apply for a spousal visa 

spousal visa CR1
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)

it will take about a year

its is NOTr ecommended you visit in the meantime 
as you have immigrant intent you can be denied


----------



## deedavitt (Apr 13, 2011)

are you saying I will not be able to visit in the mean time ?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

deedavitt said:


> are you saying I will not be able to visit in the mean time ?


Davis wrote "it is NOT recommended".


----------



## deedavitt (Apr 13, 2011)

At what time do I have to sell up and give up my home to be able to move to the us.Is they any rules about this as my son will still want to live in my home when I move


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

If its your own home you can just leave him in it if thats what you want. Nobody will force you to sell your house.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

deedavitt said:


> At what time do I have to sell up and give up my home to be able to move to the us.Is they any rules about this as my son will still want to live in my home when I move


You don't have to sell your home in the UK to move to the US. You can keep it, rent it out if you like. That's up to you.


----------

